# New here could use some advice for White LT-14 Riding mower



## spankey1473 (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi, I'm new here and was curious if anyone can offer me some guidance or assistance.

I have a White LT-14 Riding mower with a dual blade deck. I mow at the highest height as I like a tall lawn. My blades are sharp and the inside of the deck is clean. I just scrapped it out last week with a putty knife.

Any rate, I'm noticing that when I mow a taller grass, the left side (The non chute side) is leaving a line of cut grass behind. Almost like a trail of already cut grass. I have to go back over it to blow it out the chute. I just mowed my neighbors yard to help them out and he push mows it. He had clumps of grass everywhere from his mower. So as I was mowing the newly grown grass along with his left behind clumps I was leaving a trail behind on the left side of the rider. Again this trail is grass clippings. 

I'm thinking it could be one of these things.
Mowing too fast (Speed) I mow in 4th can go to 6
Blade belt possibly starting to stretch and not spinning the blades fast enough. (However I doubt this because I'm not leaving any un cut grass behind at all in any speed)
Deck is too high allowing grass to come out under the left front of the deck?

This seems to have started to happen this season as I don't recall this happening last season at all. Which kind of leans me to the blade belt slipping on the blade pulleys?

Thanks for any help anyone can offer. I really appreciate it. I have other questions about this mower but will hold off until I get some replies on this thread.

Thanks


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

This will happen if the deck is set high,and it could be from a slipping belt, but you sat it's only on the non-chute side,so I'm thinking it is losing"push" because of the high setting Most decks operate by forming a Pressure,and a vacuum,to move the grass clippings out. If the deck is too high,or the lift of the blades is not good enough,it will cut,but leave trails. Check the" bat-ears",on the blades. These are the upturned part at the ends. If they're worn, it can cause it.

A deck that isn't leveled will also do it.


----------



## spankey1473 (Jul 12, 2015)

Thank u. I sharpened the blades last week and the ears look good. Come to think of it last year I mowed on the next to high setting and now this year the highest. I bet that's it. 

Next mow I'll try going down to the next setting and see what happens. 
Deck is level, I thought that also and checked it today it's dead center on the bubble.

Thanks again


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Anytime,....and by the way..Welcome to the forum !


----------

